# مساعد الحسابات الهندسيه الشامل



## حامد الحمداوي (13 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
سادتي الكرام
ساضع لكم موقعا للحسابات الهندسيه والقوانين المتعلقه بها
ويتضمن المواضيع التاليه
تحويل الوحدات الهندسيه
حسابات الوحدات الهندسيه
الحسابات الخاصه بهندسة النفط
الحسابات الخاصه بالهندسه الميكانيكيه
الحسابات الخاصه بالهندسه المدنيه
الحسابات الخاصه بالهندسه الكيمياويه
تفاصيل وتطبيقات وامثله بصيغ متكامله ويكون الحساب
بمجرد ادخال الارقام والمتغبرات للحصول على النتائج
وكل من الراوابط التاليه
Units Conversion Calculators 
Units Conversion factors 
Mechanical Engineering Calculators 
Petroleum Engineering Calculators 
Civil Engineering Calculators 
Chemical Engineering Calculators ​ 
ولكم من ارق المنى ودعواتي بالتوفيق الدائم
وطمعي بدعائكم لي
وشكرا لكم​


----------



## وليد عبد المجيد (14 أكتوبر 2008)

يا سلام لو برنامج أكون شاكر
​


----------



## NAK (14 أكتوبر 2008)

Thank you for your effort


----------



## محمد حمية (15 أكتوبر 2008)

يا لروعة هذه البرامج.مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس قناوى (15 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااا موقع مفيد


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (15 أكتوبر 2008)

وليد عبد المجيد قال:


> يا سلام لو برنامج أكون شاكر​


 
شكرا لك
والموقع هو برنامج للحساب


----------



## اراس الكردي (15 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## المساح10 (15 أكتوبر 2008)

1,000,000,000 مليون شكرا


----------



## arslanouk (15 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 
والموقع كله رائع


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (17 أكتوبر 2008)

nak قال:


> thank You For Your Effort


 
حياك الله
وشكرا لك


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (17 أكتوبر 2008)

المساح10 قال:


> 1,000,000,000 مليون شكرا


 
الكرم منكم طبع وسجيه
شكرا لك ولمرورك الرائع


----------



## وسام حاسم (19 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (20 أكتوبر 2008)

اراس الكردي قال:


> مشكور اخي الكريم


 
تسلم اراس الحبيب
وشكرا للمرور الرائع


----------



## ابو عمر العاني (20 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير يا اخي
وجعلك تزودنا دائما بما ينفعنا
وتقبل ازكى تحياتي


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (20 أكتوبر 2008)

ابو عمر العاني قال:


> جزاك الله الف خير يا اخي
> وجعلك تزودنا دائما بما ينفعنا
> وتقبل ازكى تحياتي


 
الف شكر لك
ولك مني تحية الاخوة والمحبه


----------



## khdkhaled (20 أكتوبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## SoCAD (21 أكتوبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك و نفع به الجميع*


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (23 أكتوبر 2008)

khdkhaled قال:


> thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


 شكرا لك اخي العزيز


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (24 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكور كل الشكر وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## مهندسة توتا (24 أكتوبر 2008)

مواقع مفيدة جدا الف شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (24 أكتوبر 2008)

socad قال:


> *بارك الله فيك و نفع به الجميع*


 
شكرا لك
وتقبل تحياتي وتمنياتي بالتوفيق​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (24 أكتوبر 2008)

غيث هادي عباس علي قال:


> مشكور كل الشكر وجزاك الله خير الجزاء



شكرا اخي غيث
ولك مني الف تحية وسلام​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (24 أكتوبر 2008)

مهندسة توتا قال:


> مواقع مفيدة جدا الف شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


 
شكرا ياتوتا
لك تحياتي وزادك الله علما وقبول​


----------



## بسام.م.ب (8 نوفمبر 2008)

قيٌم قيٌم جزاك الله خيرا..............؟


----------



## ahmed taye3 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور جدا على هذا البرنامج الجيد


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (11 نوفمبر 2008)

بسام.م.ب قال:


> قيٌم قيٌم جزاك الله خيرا..............؟


 حياك الله
وشكرا لمرورك الرائع


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (11 نوفمبر 2008)

بسام.م.ب قال:


> قيٌم قيٌم جزاك الله خيرا..............؟


 
حياك الله
وشكرا للمرور الرائع​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (11 نوفمبر 2008)

ahmed Taye3 قال:


> مشكور جدا على هذا البرنامج الجيد


 
حياك الله
وشكرا للمرور الرائع


----------



## Sharjah (11 نوفمبر 2008)

Thanks alot ..........


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (15 نوفمبر 2008)

sharjah قال:


> thanks Alot ..........


 شكرا لك عزيزي
وبارك الله بك


----------



## newbarcelonar (17 نوفمبر 2008)

الموقع المدني جدا مفيد


----------



## م/يوسف (18 نوفمبر 2008)

موقع جميل ومفيد


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (19 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## بوحصة (19 نوفمبر 2008)

موقع رائع جدا
وشكراً لك
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (15 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لكم اخواني الكرام
وحياكم الله


----------



## عمووور المصري (15 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسه


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (16 ديسمبر 2008)

عمووور المصري قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسه


 تسلم حبيبي عمووور
الله يعزك ويكرمك


----------



## محمد أبو خليل (16 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (25 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا موقع مفيد , ولك مني كل التقدير والاحترام اخوك المهندس احمد الدليمي *​


----------



## سهيل قطر (26 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور اخوي وتقبل تحياتي ...


----------



## فيلسوف مهندس (27 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله الف الف الف الف خير

برنامج هااااااااااااااااااااااايل


----------



## م شريفة (27 ديسمبر 2008)

الموقع بجنن
أكثر من روعة
وألف شكرا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (31 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا للاحبة الكرام على طيب مشاعرهم


----------



## Eng.Amir (31 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (5 يناير 2009)

شكرا لك يا امير


----------



## fmharfoush (5 يناير 2009)

لو برنامج أكون شاكر


----------



## uint (6 يناير 2009)

شكرا جدا جدا جدا ومجهود رائع منك


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (13 يناير 2009)

شكرا لكم اعزائي الكرام


----------



## safa aldin (30 يناير 2009)

بارك الله فيك ورحم والديك وجزاك الجنة


----------



## جواد كاظم حسين (30 يناير 2009)

مشكور على هذا الموقع الروعة


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (14 أبريل 2009)

من القلب اشكركم
ومن الله ادعو لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## زيد جبار (14 أبريل 2009)

شكرااااااااااا ياااااا اخييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## safa aldin (17 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله الف خير يا اخي


----------



## م شريفة (18 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يا حامد
وتسلم ايدك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 أبريل 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس حامد الحمداوي *

*ومشكور على هذه الروابط المفيدة بارك *

*الله فيك*​


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (26 أبريل 2009)

م. فيفي
safa aldin
زيد جبار
شكرا للمرور الرائع 
مع ارق المنى


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (26 أبريل 2009)

الاخ الزميل الدكتور محمد باشراحيل المحترم
شكرا لك وتقبل ارق التحايا


----------



## alaa eldin farag (26 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير ومشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## مهندس محمد سلطان (20 يونيو 2009)

انفع الناس انفعهم للناس

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (20 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا من القلب .. لكل من مر هنا
مع كل الود اعزائي


----------



## HIADER (20 أكتوبر 2009)

الحقيقة انت مبدع بموضوعك
فشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا لك
حيادر


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (24 نوفمبر 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير
شكرا لكم


----------



## د.محبس (24 نوفمبر 2009)

المواقع قديمة الان يا حامد لكن مفيدة جدااااااااااااااااا


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (13 ديسمبر 2009)

د.محبس قال:


> المواقع قديمة الان يا حامد لكن مفيدة جدااااااااااااااااا


 
شكرا دكتور
مرور يفتح القلب .. مع كل الحب


----------



## hhhkhalil (14 ديسمبر 2009)

thanks


----------



## حامد الحمداوي (15 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز


----------

